# North American F-82B Twin Mustang



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 19, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2015)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2016)

North American XF-82 (S/N 44-83886) with package gun, taken Sept. 13, 1945. (U.S. Air Force photo)

edit: PQ-886


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 2, 2016)

F-82G

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2020)

aircraft photo North American P-82 Twin Mustang US AIr Force - US Navy | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 22, 2020)

PRESS PHOTO 11-14-48 2- RYAN FIREBIRD AIR TO AIR MISSILES ON F-82 HOLLOMAN AB. | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2020)

480 - 35mm RED Kodachrome Aircraft Slide - F-82B Twin Mustang 46-5168 Late 1950s | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2020)

0002 WW2 NAVY RECOGNITION TRAINING SLIDE PLANE WWII TWIN MUSTANG 1947 ARMY FIGHT | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2020)

1946 aircraft article THE LONG RANGER P-82 Twin Mustang Distance Record 022920 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2021)

Vtg 1965 Orig. 35mm Slide - Betty Jo Aircraft F82B Twin Mustang - Kodachrome | eBay

Betty Joe PQ-168

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Donivanp (Jan 27, 2021)

I love this bird. I have three of the scariest 1/48 hobby craft kits of it and am trying to bide my time till Modelvista gets theirs out. Unfortunately holding my breath hasn't helped. I just bought, at relative great expense, after market radar pods and exhausts for the two "E's" to do my best to make G or at least F models. Were the radar pods removable? Did they fly the night fighters without the pods?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2021)

North American aircraft P-82 Twin Mustang P-51 8 x 11 official photographs USAAF | eBay

Baugher: North American XP-82 Twin Mustang 44-83887. Accepted by the USAAF Sep 11, 1945. Returned to North American Aviation for testing.
Delivered to USAAF Mar 18, 1946 for performance tests Assigned to NACA Aircraft Engine Research Laboratory, Lewis Field, Cleveland, OH Oct 1947. Code PQ-887, also FQ-887. Used for high altitude test work. Later used to test Marquardt ram jet engines. On 25 February 1950 the aircraft received substantial damage as it slid off an icy runway. Sold to Walter Soplata after accident mid-1950. Now with the Walter Soplata collection, Newbury, OH. Reported in June 2008 issue of "Aircraft Illustrated" to be under restoration to fly at Kissimmee, FL.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 26, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 5, 2021)

US AIR FORCE F-82 W/ SUBSONIC "FIREBIRD" A.T.A.MS DEPARTMENT OF DEFENCE PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Donivanp (Jun 5, 2021)

And the Modelsvit kit is finally due out this fall. Got two on pre-order.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2021)

NORTH AMERICAN AVIATION: P-82 TWIN MUSTANG ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES 1947 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NORTH AMERICAN AVIATION: P-82 TWIN MUSTANG ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES 1947 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





44-65168 (MSN 123-43754) assigned to NACA Aircraft Engine Research Laboratory, Lewis Field, Cleveland, OH Sep 1950 to 1957. Code EFQ-168. Used as a test bed for ramjet engines
Suffered wing damage in June 1957. The plane (named "Betty Joe") set a record by flying 5000 miles from Hawaii nonstop on Feb 27, 1947, covering 5051 miles in 14 hrs 33 min at an average speed of 334 mph. Named Betty Jo after the wife of one of the pilots, but painted Betty Joe but later corrected. Preserved and on display at National Museum of the United States Air Force.

PQ-168


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2021)

NORTH AMERICAN: XF-82 TWIN MUSTANG W/ FIREBIRD A-T-A MISSILES ORIGINAL PHOTO | eBay


XF-82 TWIN MUSTANG W/ FIREBIRD A-T-A MISSILES. ORIGINAL PHOTO WITH NOTES ON REVERSE.



www.ebay.com













AAM-A-1 Firebird - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 13, 2021)

I never took a shining to this rig for some reason.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Jul 14, 2021)

Still awaiting the Modelsvit 1/48 kit.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> I never took a shining to this rig for some reason.


The jury is still out on this one with me. Cant decide.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 20, 2021)

NORTH AMERICAN AVIATION: XF-82 TWIN MUSTANG ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


XF-82 TWIN MUSTANG. ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 20, 2021)

Heresy I say! Heresy!!!


Crimea_River said:


> I never took a shining to this rig for some reason.


Heresy I say! Heresy!!!



Snautzer01 said:


> The jury is still out on this one with me. Cant decide.


Double Heresy!

😇

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2021)

NORTH AMERICAN AVIATION: P-82 ''BETTY JO'' FLIGHT RECORD ORIGINAL PHOTO FEB 1947 | eBay


P-82 "BETTY JO" FLIGHT RECORD HONOLULU TO NEW YORK. DATE: FEB 1947. Used condition with colour bleed.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2021)

NORTH AMERICAN AVIATION: P-82 TWIN MUSTANG ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


P-82 TWIN MUSTANG. ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2021)

NORTH AMERICAN AVIATION: P-82 D TWIN MUSTANG ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NORTH AMERICAN AVIATION: P-82 D TWIN MUSTANG ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2021)

NORTH AMERICAN AVIATION: P-82 D TWIN MUSTANG ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NORTH AMERICAN AVIATION: P-82 D TWIN MUSTANG ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2021)

NORTH AMERICAN AVIATION: P-82 D TWIN MUSTANG ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES | eBay


P-82 D TWIN MUSTANG "BETTY JO". ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com





Betty Jo PQ-168

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2021)

NORTH AMERICAN AVIATION: P-82 D TWIN MUSTANG ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


P-82 D TWIN MUSTANG. ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com





Betty Jo*e *PQ-168*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2021)

Pair Of F82 North American Twin Mustangs Print 5x7** | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Pair Of F82 North American Twin Mustangs Print 5x7** at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





FO-407 , FO-414

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Sep 2, 2021)

Nice shot


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2021)

NORTH AMERICAN AVIATION: F-82 TWIN MUSTANG ORIGINAL'HOWARD LEVY 'PHOTO NEW YORK | eBay


ORIGINAL "HOWARD LEVY" PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES. F-82 TWIN MUSTANG. MITCHELL AIRFIELD, NEW YORK.



www.ebay.com





46-415

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2021)

NORTH AMERICAN AVIATION: F-82 TWIN MUSTANG ORIGINAL'WARREN M. BODIE' PHOTO | eBay


ORIGINAL'WARREN M. BODIE' PHOTOGRAPH. F-82 TWIN MUSTANG (BETTY JO).



www.ebay.com





PQ-168 44-65168 Betty Jo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2021)

NORTH AMERICAN: P-82B TWIN MUSTANG PETER M. BOWERS PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NORTH AMERICAN: P-82B TWIN MUSTANG PETER M. BOWERS PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Oct 20, 2021)

Note the variety of acft, a C-76 Caravan maybe.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## MIflyer (Oct 20, 2021)

A am pretty sure that is a C-82 in the right background. Never saw one in OD before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Oct 20, 2021)

You are correct. You made me look it up.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2022)

Bargain Lot (2) Photos: Lt. Col. THACKER w/ P-82B Fighter "BETTY JO" (44-65168)! | eBay


Take care.



www.ebay.com





44-65168 Lt. Col. Bob THACKER BETTY JO PQ-168

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2022)

P-82B Twin Mustang 44-65176 PQ-176









Twin Mustang


One of the most unusual and remarkable American fighter aircraft, the F-82 Twin Mustang was the last mass production propeller-driven fighter acquired by the U.S. Air Force. Originally intended as a very long-range fighter escort for the Boeing B-29 Superfortress during World War II, it arrived...



books.google.nl

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2022)

Original 8X10 WWII - 1057 PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original 8X10 WWII - 1057 PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 8, 2022)

FQ345















D57 - Original B&W 616 Aircraft Negative - F-82E Twin Mustang 46-0354 ORD 1950s | eBay


D57 - Original B&W 616 Aircraft Negative - F-82E Twin Mustang 46-0354 at Chicago O'Hare in the early 1950s. NOSE ART - Double Indemnity. The light lines across the very top and bottom of image are the outline of the glass laid on negative to hold it flat and prevent newton rings during scan.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 10, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2022)

Betty Jo PQ-168



















WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH -twin Engine Mustang Attempts Record Flight 1947 | eBay


<p>WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH -Original </p><p>See pictures for item </p>



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> North American XF-82 (S/N 44-83886) with package gun, taken Sept. 13, 1945. (U.S. Air Force photo)
> 
> edit: PQ-886
> 
> View attachment 353831


North American XF-82 (S/N 44-83886 ) PQ-886

P-51H-1-NA 44-64164 assigned to NACA Ames Aeronautical Laboratory, NAS Moffett Field, CA. Assigned to NACA Langley Memorial Aeronautical Laboratory, Langley Field, VA Jun 20, 1945 to Sep 1946





























4 WWII Era Photos - Experimental XF-82 Double Fuselage P-51. | eBay


Last piston engine fighter in the Air Force, originally designed to escort B-29 Bombers as long range escort protection at the close of the war. The first flight was June of 1945. It never flew in combat in WWII.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2022)




----------

